# Fiestón, fiestazo



## Pinairun

Esta es una pregunta de esas que surgen de la manera más tonta.

Si _fiesta_ es sustanivo femenino, ¿por qué cuando usamos su aumentativo lo convertimos en masculino?

(Ni fiestón ni fiestazo aparecen en el DRAE).

Les agradecería sus comentarios.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola,

No se me ocurre nada. Pero fiestaza es femenino y fiestorra también. Tamoco creo que aparezcan en el DRAE.


----------



## Pinairun

Sí, pero lo curioso es que -por lo menos en mi entorno- siempre se usa en masculino, incluso en el caso de _fiestorro._


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, fiestaza es perfectamente utilizable...


----------



## jazyk

En portugués también es frecuente el cambio de género cuando se añade el sufijo equivalente a ón. Por lo tanto, no te sientas tan mal.  Algún motivo habrá. Tal vez el masculino, que, correcta o incorrectamente, es asociado con los hombres, dé idea de algo más grande y poderoso.


----------



## Pinairun

jazyk said:


> En portugués también es frecuente el cambio de género cuando se añade el sufijo equivalente a ón. Por lo tanto, no te sientas tan mal.  Algún motivo habrá. Tal vez el masculino, que, correcta o incorrectamente, es asociado con los hombres, dé idea de algo más grande y poderoso.


 

Me lo temía: en eso estaba pensando precisamente.


----------



## swift

Tu pregunta es de lo más interesante, Pinairun. No me había detenido a pensarlo . Lo curioso es que bien podríamos hablar de "fiestona", ¿no te parece? ¿Tal vez la apócope sea eufónica?

Una duda aledaña: ¿"fiestona, fiestazo" o "festona, festazo"?

Saludos,


J.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

jazyk said:


> Algún motivo habrá. Tal vez el masculino, que, correcta o incorrectamente, es asociado con los hombres, dé idea de algo más grande y poderoso.


 
Hola,

No creo que esa sea una razón. Aunque no me guste la palabra, para decir que un hombre es un marica de mucho cuidado se usa maricón.

Y para mariposa, mariposón. 

Menos masculino es imposible.


----------



## Pinairun

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Hola,
> 
> No creo que esa sea una razón. Aunque no me guste la palabra, para decir que un hombre es un marica de mucho cuidado se usa maricón.
> 
> Y para mariposa, mariposón.
> 
> Menos masculino es imposible.


 

Los guiños del lenguaje, una de cal y otra de arena.


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> Tu pregunta es de lo más interesante, Pinairun. No me había detenido a pensarlo . Lo curioso es que bien podríamos hablar de "fiestona", ¿no te parece? ¿Tal vez la apócope sea eufónica?
> 
> Una duda aledaña: ¿"fiestona, fiestazo" o "festona, festazo"?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> J.


 

No, no pierde el diptongo. Fiesta, fiestazo, fiestorro, fiestón (_festón_ es otra cosa: puede ser un bordado o un adorno arquitectónico)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá decimos fiestón, y si es épico fiestonononón. Fiestota o fiestesota también.


----------



## Lexinauta

Calambur said:


> Por aquí, fiestaza es perfectamente utilizable...


Una vez más coincido. Y además señalo: 'fiestaza', aunque no figure en el DRAE, está construida según las reglas del idioma y es, por lo tanto, válida.
Para abundar, agrego cita del mencionado Diccionario:
*-azo, za.*
*1.* suf. Tiene valor aumentativo. _Perrazo, manaza_.

Confirma mi posición el hecho de que para '_Perrazo_ y _manaza_' no existen entradas en el DRAE.


----------



## Pinairun

Lexinauta said:


> Una vez más coincido. Y además señalo: 'fiestaza', aunque no figure en el DRAE, está construida según las reglas del idioma y es, por lo tanto, válida.
> Para abundar, agrego cita del mencionado Diccionario:
> *-azo, za.*
> *1.* suf. Tiene valor aumentativo. _Perrazo, manaza_.
> 
> Confirma mi posición el hecho de que para '_Perrazo_ y _manaza_' no existen entradas en el DRAE.


 
Es lógico que utilicéis _fiestaza, manaza y perrazo,_ ya que cada uno conserva su género.
Pero no lo hace fiestazo, ni fiestón, ni fiestorro.

A mí no me intriga la formación del aumentativo, sino el cambio de género.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Tras unos 45 minutos de enajenación filológica en el autobús... Sigo intrigado como tú, Pinairun. A mí cabeza vinieron "bolsa, bolsón; torta, tortón; casa, caserón; goma, gomón" (los he anotado en una vieja factura).

Será una noche larga en el cónclave.

Un saludo,


J.


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Es lógico que utilicéis _fiestaza, manaza y perrazo,_ ya que cada uno conserva su género.
> Pero no lo hace fiestazo, ni fiestón, ni fiestorro.
> 
> A mí no me intriga la formación del aumentativo, sino el cambio de género.


 
Pero es que por aquí no cambia de género... solo "fiestaza". 
En cambio "fiestazo, fiestón y fiestorro" no se usan.
Y para casos especiales tenemos "festichola".


----------



## flljob

También hay culebrón, ¿no?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Y copa y copón, macarra y macarrón, colcha y colchón, pulga y pulgón, dulce y dulzón, cámara y camarón...

Y puta y putón, que encajarían como un guante en la categoría propuesta por Pinairun.

Pero no tengo ni idea de por qué cambia el género de la palabra. Probablemente por la tendencia del lenguaje a la economía. Es más corto y más sonoro decir putón que putona.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El sufijo _-ón, ona_ de aumentativo yo sólo lo tengo oído, usado con regularidad, en el habla en Asturias. En el resto de la Península Ibérica hispanohablante lo más corriente es usar -_azo_, -_aza_, o, sobre todo en niveles cuidados de habla _gran_.
El cambio de género de algunos aumentativos debe obedecer a eufonía, aunque no son descartables los motivos psicológicos que han apuntado otros foreros.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola Xiao Roel,

Sinceramente creo que es más que probable que la razón sea la sonoridad de una palabra que termina en -ón. 

No me digáis que si alguien quiere insultar a una mujer a grito pelado no suena mucho más rotundo y eufónico gritar "putóóóóón" que "putona".

Pero aunque soy filóloga no soy psicóloga, así que en el tema de la psicología prefiero no entrar.


----------



## Calambur

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No me digáis que si alguien quiere insultar a una mujer a grito pelado no suena mucho más rotundo y eufónico gritar "putóóóóón" que "putona".


 
Juro por la santa electricidad que da vida a esta computadora que jamás, pero jamás, he oído "putóóóóón" para insultar a una mujer, por más eufónico que sea. 
Y juro también que aquí, si a una mujer le gritaran eso, no entendería que el piropo es para ella. Mis sobrios compatriotas le dirían "putona" o "putaza".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí, en Galicia, si queremos insultar hacemos  como en Argentina, usamos _putona_. Lo de _putón_ sólo lo usamos asociado al adjetivo _verbenero_ en la expresión _es un putón verbenero_ para referirnos a una mujer (y también a un hombre) dedicada a la crápula. No es un auténtico insulto ya que supone una cierta dosis de complicidad y simpatía.


----------



## flljob

Si _putón_ lo aplicas a un hombre, quiere decir que el tipo es un cobarde, medianamente marica, un poco afeminado.
Sólo en ciertos contextos, llamar putón a una mujer que se dedica a esos menesteres, indicaría que es una puta de un cuerpazo...
No es lo mismo decir putote que putón, ni putota que putona. Sería análogo a decir dulcísimo y dulzón. Saladísimo y saladón.

Aunque dulzón María Moliner lo define como empalagoso, en México se entiende que es un poco dulce.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

¡Caray! Menos mal que empezó de la manera más tonta...

Culebra, culebrón
Copa, copón
Macarra, macarrón
Colcha, colchón
Pulga, pulgón
Dulce, dulzón
Cámara, camarón
Puta, putón.

Aunque las anteriores palabras terminadas en -ón podrían ser aumentativos de aquellas a las que acompañan, ni siquiera la última lo es.
El significado de cada pareja dista mucho de ser uno el aumentativo del otro. Así que cada una tiene su propio género.

Les agradezco mucho sus comentarios. He llegado a la conclusión de que es el uso (?) el que decide, ya que en otros lugares no hacen el cambio de género. El carácter psicológico es el que me parece más razonable.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Les agradezco mucho sus comentarios. He llegado a la conclusión de que es el uso (?) el que decide,



De acuerdo.  Por aquí, por ejemplo, no se oye _*fiestazo*_, sino _*fiestaza*_.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pinairun said:


> He llegado a la conclusión de que es el uso (?) el que decide, ya que en otros lugares no hacen el cambio de género. El carácter psicológico es el que me parece más razonable.



No obstante, para ampliar nuestra información, echemos mano a lo que ya está más o menos catalogado (el enrojecimiento es mío):



> DRAE:
> 
> *-ón**1**, na**.*
> * 1.     * suf. Forma sustantivos y adjetivos, derivados de sustantivos, adjetivos y verbos, de valor aumentativo, intensivo o expresivo. _Barracón, inocentón._
> * 2.     * suf. Forma también despectivos. _Llorón, mirón._
> * 3.     * suf. Forma sustantivos de acción o efecto, que suelen denotar algo repentino o violento. _Apagón, chapuzón, resbalón._
> * 4.     * suf. Forma adjetivos que indican privación de lo designado por la base. _Pelón, rabón._
> * 5.     * suf. Forma derivados numerales, que significan edad. _Cuarentón, sesentón._ *Muchas veces hay cambio del género femenino de la base*. _Cabezón, barracón_. *Otras, además, se produce cambio semántico*. _Camisón, cinturón, sillón._ Se combina con *-acho, -ajo, -arro, -ejo, -ete.* _Corpachón, migajón, abejarrón, asnejón, mocetón._ Combinado con *-astre* y *-astro,* toma la forma *-astrón.* _Pillastrón, zorrastrón._


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No soy capaz de ver motivos psicológicos y mucho menos sexismo en las terminanciones en ...ón. En muchos casos no hay correspondencia directa entre la palabra femenina y la similar masculina con esa sílaba final, y por tanto no cabe dar esa motivación: bujarra y bujarrón, capa y capón, leche y lechón, sopa y sopón, lámpara y lamparón, bala y balón, caña y cañón, pasta y pastón, cabra y cabrón, teta y tetón, pelota y pelotón, teta y tetón, mama y mamón, mesa y mesón, chupa y chupón, bota y botón, hormiga y hormigón, zurra y zurrón, coraza y corazón o tira y tirón.
¿Obedece a razones psicológicas que una serie de sustantivos abstractos, como libertad, igualdad, fraternidad, amistad, sublimidad, de valoración positiva, sean femeninos? También lo son otros negativos, como ruindad, fealdad, maldad. Lo que tienen en común es el sufijo.  
Tengo la impresión de que se atribuyen razones sexistas a hechos que obedecen a otras causas; con ello se distrae la atención de otros que tienen más entidad.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ManPaisa said:


> De acuerdo.  Por aquí, por ejemplo, no se oye _*fiestazo*_, sino _*fiestaza*_.




Lo mismo digo. Además, con preferencia _*fiestaza *_sobre _*fiestón*_.


----------



## Pinairun

> *Muchas veces hay cambio del género femenino de la base*. _Cabezón, barracón_


 
Tan cerca, y yo aquí divagando. Muchísimas gracias, Víctor.



> Tengo la impresión de que se atribuyen razones sexistas a hechos que obedecen a otras causas; con ello se distrae la atención de otros que tienen más entidad


 
Lamento que una frase de intención sarcástica (_ret._) 


> El carácter psicológico es el que me parece más razonable.


haya dado lugar a una réplica tan dura. 
Y digo de intención sarcástica porque así era cuando la escribí. Pero olvidé apoyarme en estos muñequitos tan expresivos que nos sirven de ayuda.
Ya he corregido mi olvido y confío en que todos lo entiendan.

Comparto cuanto dices en tu mensaje, Manuel G.Rey, pero no acabo de comprender el sentido de la última frase que he reproducido arriba.

Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pinairun said:


> ....
> 
> Lamento que una frase de intención sarcástica (_ret._)
> 
> haya dado lugar a una réplica tan dura.
> 
> .....
> 
> Comparto cuanto dices en tu mensaje, Manuel G.Rey, pero no acabo de comprender el sentido de la última frase que he reproducido arriba.
> 
> Saludos



No he tenido intención de replicar con dureza.

Como el sentido de mi frase no guarda relación con el tema del hilo, contestaré con un MP.  Por esa misma razón borré una respuesta.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Una que se me escapaba: "mujer - mujerón".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Pinairun

Gracias, Swift.
Y torre, torreón.

El DRAE ya nos dice en una de las acepciones de -ón que: Muchas veces hay cambio del género femenino de la base.

Pero no a qué se debe.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## swift

Pinairun said:


> El DRAE ya nos dice en una de las acepciones de -ón que: Muchas veces hay cambio del género femenino de la base.



¡Qué alivio! Yo temía lo peor (un cambio de sexo biológico ).

Un saludo,


J.


----------



## luckk

En Chile siempre se oye "carrete" (también tiene verbo - carretear). Casi nunca oía "fiesta"...y como dice el DRAE acerca del sufijo "-ón", lo "más épico" o "más grande" es "carretón". Lo encuentro interesante que algunos países digan solamente "fiestaza" o "fiestazo" y que todos tengan alguna preferencia.


----------



## Heidi19

Encuentro varios sustantivos femeninos en -a, a partir de los cuales es posible formar otros que designan objetos similares, pero de mayor tamaño.
Ejemplos: silla/sillòn, jarra/jarrón, sala/salón.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Pues aquí es un putón. Otro ejemplo sería zorrón (aumentativo de zorra).


----------

